# 2012 TT RS turns over but won't run



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

As I was ascending a hill at approximately 50 mph, the tach and speedometer froze and the lights went out in the entire gauge cluster. I made it home, where I parked the car.
A few hours later, I attempted to start the car to no avail. The lights on the gauge cluster are still out and the car merely turns over but does not run. 

Audi is going to look at it tomorrow (they have no idea based on the above narrative what could be wrong) but I'm wondering if anyone has encountered this problem or has any idea what could be the cause. 

APR stage 1/down pipe, intercooler, and 8500 ci radar are the only mods currently installed. 

Appreciate any insights....


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

That doesn't sound good! Seems like an electrical issue, and hopefully a quick fix.

I'm very curious how Audi handles the repair given the ECU and other mods. Please keep us posted!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Please keep us updated on what they find. Seeing that you have an APR tune, that could be cause for concern. Hopefully it is completely unrelated.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, but the more I hear about problems after mods the more I hesitate to modify the engine despite how tempting it is!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

jmofo said:


> Sorry to hear that, but the more I hear about problems after mods the more I hesitate to modify the engine despite how tempting it is!!


They've been doing it in EU since 09 or I would feel the same.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

sounds like a electrical fault like others have said. Same happened to my friends bmw 335i, turned out to be a dodgy relay.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

This note may describe mere coincidence but I had no problems w/the car (post tune and hardware installs) until I got it back from Audi after its initial service. 

I have no reason to suspect Audi and am leaning toward the idea that problem stems from an electrical fault. After speculating a bit w/a few local owners, there might be reason to suspect the problem could be related to the fuel pump (power, relay, etc). The oddity is that the gauge cluster lights are also out (though, no blown fuses). 

In any event, Audi has it tomorrow...my fear w/this kind of thing always lies w/the novelty of the problem. If the techs havn't seen it before, troubleshooting an unknown can end up taking days to months. 

Will keep this post updated...cheers and thanks for the concern.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

It sounds like it could be the immobilizer?


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

as350 said:


> It sounds like it could be the immobilizer?


I'm revealing my ignorance here, but the immobilizer?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

The cars security system


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Check. 

Well, while it may not have tripped properly, it certainly works 

I'll bring it up w/Audi. 

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Kind of a longshot, but on the original Gen I TT's, instrument cluster failures were pretty common. It was relatively advanced tech for the day and I guess quality control just wasn't there yet. 
Cars won't start because basically they're either not getting fuel, or not getting spark. Both are ultimately controlled by the ECU. Good luck.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

mtbscoTT said:


> Kind of a longshot, but on the original Gen I TT's, instrument cluster failures were pretty common. It was relatively advanced tech for the day and I guess quality control just wasn't there yet.
> Cars won't start because basically they're either not getting fuel, or not getting spark. Both are ultimately controlled by the ECU. Good luck.


Interesting bit of history. As the car turns over, I suspect its being denied fuel. In any case, you touched upon a secondary concern: the tune. 

I should have something by COB today...will post then.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sure APR is keeping score on the odd-ball issues arising on cars with their tune. It could all just be coincidence and bad luck and completely unrelated but it's starting to grab my attention.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

mtbscoTT said:


> Kind of a longshot, but on the original Gen I TT's, instrument cluster failures were pretty common. It was relatively advanced tech for the day and I guess quality control just wasn't there yet.
> Cars won't start because basically they're either not getting fuel, or not getting spark. Both are ultimately controlled by the ECU. Good luck.


I was one of those MkI TTs. Engine would turn over but not start. No tunes or anything, just a fried computer replaced under warrenty. Luckily I was in my driveway when it decided to quit.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok...just a note to follow up. After dis/reconnecting the battery, the gauge cluster and security system are operating normally. BTW, something I didn't know but the gauge cluster and security system are linked into the same module. So, it came as no surprise that both systems failed at once...though, I'm still thinking there must be a root cause. 

However, Audi asked to keep the car anothe day to conduct further tests. Not sure I'm comfortable w/a on-off switch fix, either (even though all the diagnostics they ran indicate the car is running as designed). 

I'll have it back late tomorrow morning...will follow up w/anything they find. 

Once again, thanks to all for the insights and expertise.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Reassuring yet concerning at the same time. I agree with you, there has to be a root cause.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Just to refresh a story I told on here months ago....at about 8 months/10K miles, I got a CEL twice that went out on its own. Just to be safe, I had the dealer look at it. They ended up keeping the car for two days working with Audi tech support, and the conclusion was.....they didn't know for sure.
Keep in mind, there's a relatively small number of these cars in the US. Sure lots of stuff is standard Gen II TT, but anything that's different because of the unique engine/drivetrain is going to be new territory for them. In my case they determined it was "probably" something emissions related but inconclusive as to what was failing. The car always ran fine and continues to. I'm going to guess they give you car back and hope for the best.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Audi condemned the gauge cluster...new one being overnighted for install tomorrow. 

More to follow...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh boy, bad memories of my mkI days coming back. I haven't heard of any cluster failures in EU though so maybe it is 1) very isolated failure, or 2) dealer simply taking a shot in the dark.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Subscribed*

Interesting.opcorn:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

blackout-rs said:


> Audi condemned the gauge cluster...new one being overnighted for install tomorrow.
> 
> More to follow...


Any idea what caused them to deem the gauge cluster bad?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

My first thought was a bad cluster as well. Brought back some memories of my 2002 225 Coupe that would randomly shut down and refuse to start. And after getting towed home it would start sometimes and not at other times. I had an APR tune as well so replaced the ECU for a new one and got a GIAC flash. Car for solid for a few months and the problems started again. Replaced the cluster and all was good after that.

MK1 clusters were made by Magneti Marelli I think- Italian electricals on a German car ...

My 2004 was rock solid and I have not heard of cluster issues until now on the MK2s. Maybe TT RSes got a bad batch?


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Audi should finish installing the new cluster today...so, again, more to follow....


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

you didn't get any grief about the ecu tune?


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Although Audi could not determine what failed, they replaced the gauge cluster. I'll have more if it fails again, but for now all I can report is everything is back in order. 

And, no, they didn't give me a hard time about the tune. 

Till next time....


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

why are people even mentioning the tune? We have had tunes in europe since 2009 and no failures of this kind!

The most we have had is one persons ECU was bricked after audi attempted to update a s-tronic car that was flashed by MRC.

Me and 3 of my mates have all got ttrs (they copied me  ) and we get no issues at all with out heavily modded cars when we claim warranty work, which is through blatant abuse :laugh:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AoA does not rule EU.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> AoA does not rule EU.


same cars though, so suspecting the tune prematurely should be a non starter.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Poverty said:


> same cars though, so suspecting the tune prematurely should be a non starter.


I thought you were talking about warranty coverage. AoA is clamping down on dealers apparently.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Poverty said:


> why are people even mentioning the tune? We have had tunes in europe since 2009 and no failures of this kind!.....


So you think the results of every tune by every source performed by every installer will be exactly the same? :sly:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I thought you were talking about warranty coverage. AoA is clamping down on dealers apparently.


From my own experiences, its good to have a chat with the techie who is actually doing the work on your car, if you have obvious mods or want a good job to be done, and consequently making it worth his while


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Poverty said:


> From my own experiences, its good to have a chat with the techie who is actually doing the work on your car, if you have obvious mods or want a good job to be done, and consequently making it worth his while


Totally agree. Been dealing with the same folks since I bought my 2001 TT. It makes a world of difference to befriend the tech staff.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

I can second this as nearly all the cars I've owned have had tunes...GTR, EVO9, 350z, and most recently, an 800hp Shelby Super Snake. So far, I've never run into a problem with a dealer that has diagnosed the tune as the cause of any of the problems I've had with my cars. If AoA starts clamping down, then I'll have to lean in a different direction. 

So far, I don't see this as a problem. 

Cheers to all.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

I am having a very similar gauge cluster problem in my 2013 TTRS detailed here:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...R-Stage-2-ECM-Failure&p=81003187#post81003187

Basically the gauge cluster starts up slowly and throws a bunch of errors that say "Problem communicating with instrument cluster" in VAGCOM. If you turn the car over while the cluster is booting, the car shuts right off. If you let the cluster finish booting, the clock is always reset but the car runs OK. Since my car had the APR Stage 2 flash, the dealer insisted I take it back to stock before proceeding. I've done that now so back to the dealer to continue investigation. :banghead:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

I keep seeing issues with people's cars and all of them have APR tunes. Just an observation.


----------

